# Detailing News- Get the kids involved win stuff with autoglym



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

check this out from autoglym - win some goodies



Autoglym said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If you are stuck in the house, bored of TV and feel the need to express something creatively, why not design us a new look van livery?
> 
> ...


----------

